# NEW SUBS NEEDED



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

im gettin mighty tired of my infinitys, they dont bump enuf. im tryin to find a new set of 12s that wont brake the bank. preferably not over 250 a sub


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Lets see there's the 12" 187 series from Incriminator for $129



























http://incriminatoraudio.com/

The Blueprint 1203 for $225



























http://www.acoustic-visions.com/~acoustic/...vers/blueprint/

Kole Audio KMX-12 for $169.95








http://thezeb.com/Search.aspx?Keyword=Kole+Audio+KMX-12

JBL GTO Series GTO1220d for $219.95









http://www.sounddomain.com/item/JBLGTO1220

Cerwin Vega 12'' old school for $96.50









http://www.cardomain.com/item/JBLGTO1220D


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Nov 15 2004, 03:57 PM
> *Lets see there's the 12" 187 series from Incriminator for $129
> 
> 
> ...


paper ass jbl


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 15 2004, 10:50 AM
> *im gettin mighty tired of my infinitys, they dont bump enuf. im tryin to find a new set of 12s that wont brake the bank. preferably not over 250 a sub
> [snapback]2413494[/snapback]​*


why not just buy one sub than spending 250 a sub? You could get a adire brahma 15" sub and it would beat.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

RE SX is 249.00....or the SE is only $169.00


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Nov 15 2004, 04:54 PM
> *paper ass jbl
> [snapback]2414830[/snapback]​*


Hate to burst your bubble but every one of these cones has a paper composite. This shows how much of a dumb fuck you really are, and how little you know about anything car audio related. Stay in the off topics little man. :uh:


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Nov 15 2004, 07:46 PM
> *Hate to burst your bubble but every one of these cones has a paper composite. This shows how much of a dumb fuck you really are, and how little you know about anything car audio related. Stay in the off topics little man. :uh:
> [snapback]2415386[/snapback]​*


omg little ******.......... dont worry my bubble isnt busted...... i fucking know that every cone on a sub has some kind of paper material..... i cant belive u quoted me for this, this shows how much u dont know sarcasm..... i might not be a fucking expert on subs, but i know some shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ~BASS~MASTER~_@Nov 15 2004, 09:01 PM
> *i fucking know that every cone on a sub has some kind of paper material.....[snapback]2415471[/snapback]​*


show's what you know..not EVERY sub has a pulp based cone.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 15 2004, 08:04 PM
> *show's what you know..not EVERY sub has a pulp based cone.
> [snapback]2415488[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


BASS SHITFACE IS JUST A FUCKTARD, NO ONE LISTENS TO HIM ANYWAYS. Got some fuckin W0's! Man they hit hard!!!

My single sub could buy probably 5 brand new W0's LoL


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

haha you guys crack me up

do you have any experience with the blueprint sub or the kole audio sub? im looking into getting something to beat out an l7. too many of them shits runnin around here know what i mean.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 15 2004, 10:48 PM
> *haha you guys crack me up
> 
> do you have any experience with the blueprint sub or the kole audio sub? im looking into getting something to beat out an l7. too many of them shits runnin around here know what i mean.
> [snapback]2415974[/snapback]​*



Yup im one of those "runnin around" with (2) 2004 model Dual 2 ohm l7's, 12", each to a Kicker dx700 amp (Monoblock D 700W RMS). All I can say is wow. There arent too many around who can smash me, unless they've spent atleast twice as much as me.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Nov 16 2004, 10:02 AM
> *Yup im one of those "runnin around" with (2) 2004 model Dual 2 ohm l7's, 12", each to a Kicker dx700 amp (Monoblock D 700W RMS). All I can say is wow. There arent too many around who can smash me, unless they've spent atleast twice as much as me.
> [snapback]2417005[/snapback]​*


and how much did we spend on that sub/amp setup?


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 16 2004, 12:48 AM
> *haha you guys crack me up
> 
> do you have any experience with the blueprint sub or the kole audio sub? im looking into getting something to beat out an l7. too many of them shits runnin around here know what i mean.
> [snapback]2415974[/snapback]​*


I heard nothing but good things about the Blueprint's 1203 but as for the Kole sub I have no feedback for ya.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 16 2004, 10:47 AM
> *and how much did we spend on that sub/amp setup?
> [snapback]2417343[/snapback]​*



I bought them in pairs. All brand new and warrantied through Kicker.

One sub and one amp was $250. 

So 500 cash with no tax for both subs and both amps. 

The amp retails at 699 each, the sub at 399 each, so lets go MSRP, hmm...

$2300 not including tax on all that equipment. Shit at the $500 level, no one has smashed me. 

Granted I got a hell of a deal, my shit still hits harder than most around here unless you have atleast a few grand in actual equipment.


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BoOtY_SnAtChA_@Nov 16 2004, 11:24 AM
> *I heard nothing but good things about the Blueprint's 1203 but as for the Kole sub I have no feedback for ya.
> [snapback]2417462[/snapback]​*



Blueprints are just awesome. Comparable to the brahma IMO.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Nov 16 2004, 01:15 PM
> *I bought them in pairs. All brand new and warrantied through Kicker.
> 
> One sub and one amp was $250.
> ...


i'd imagine you got a deal..lol. my sub/amp combo retails for around 2100, i paid about 750. 1xxx and 1orion 2500.

although the entire system retail would be right around the 4600 mark!


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 16 2004, 01:36 PM
> *i'd imagine you got a deal..lol. my sub/amp combo retails for around 2100, i paid about 750. 1xxx and 1orion 2500.
> 
> although the entire system retail would be right around the 4600 mark!
> [snapback]2417979[/snapback]​*



Yea. Personally I wouldnt pay retail, then again I wouldnt but without a warranty so Iwait until I get a nice deal. I just ran into these and said fuck it, I will run these kickers. Never heard them until the box was finished.


----------



## ~BASS~MASTER~ (May 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Nov 15 2004, 08:06 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> My single sub could buy probably 5 brand new W0's LoL
> [snapback]2415504[/snapback]​*


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master_Shake_@Nov 16 2004, 03:20 PM
> *Yea. Personally I wouldnt pay retail, then again I wouldnt but without a warranty so Iwait until I get a nice deal.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2418240[/snapback]​*


same here


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

leave the kole subs alone. Horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Nov 15 2004, 06:05 PM
> *why not just buy one sub than spending 250 a sub? You could get a adire brahma 15" sub and it would beat.
> [snapback]2414886[/snapback]​*


*nods* Like nothing he has ever experienced before if his ears are used to infinity subs...

One Brahma 15" plus large vented enclosure, tuned low = much bass...


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

hook it up man, i wish i could afford a brahma, i saw the excursion video in the adire site and was like oh shit! and rattlin the change on the roof :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 15 2004, 11:50 AM
> *im gettin mighty tired of my infinitys, they dont bump enuf. im tryin to find a new set of 12s that wont brake the bank. preferably not over 250 a sub
> 
> hook it up man, i wish i could afford a brahma, i saw the excursion video in the adire site and was like oh shit! and rattlin the change on the roof
> [snapback]2413494[/snapback]​*


Basic math...

Two 12's at 250 EACH = 500

One Brahma 15" = 439 + ship

You could even get a compairable sub for less that would still do better than 2 average 12's...


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

how much spl would it hit if the box were built to speaker specks? and how big of an amp would i need to power that beast?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 21 2004, 04:05 AM
> *how much spl would it hit if the box were built to speaker specks? and how big of an amp would i need to power that beast?
> [snapback]2433289[/snapback]​*


SPL is relative to way to many conditions than I'm gonna get into...
But it will get loud and sound very good, provided it's not in a crap enclosure...
1000watts RMS does real nice on them, but you can run them with more or less...
The important thing is the enclosure... There are no "speaker box specs" written in stone for every sub... I recommend having someone very familiar with vented Brahma enclosures design and build it for your application...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

wanna sell those infinities?


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 21 2004, 03:05 AM
> *how much spl would it hit if the box were built to speaker specks? and how big of an amp would i need to power that beast?
> [snapback]2433289[/snapback]​*


if you get a brahma check out www.woodlawncabinetry.com and check out the enlosure photos he has some nice boxes built for brahma subs.


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

memphis car audio definately has some awesome subs........a few in ur price range and some over......they sound best a nice size vented enclosure.... :biggrin:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 21 2004, 02:17 AM
> *hook it up man, i wish i could afford a brahma, i saw the excursion video in the adire site and was like oh shit! and rattlin the change on the roof :biggrin:
> [snapback]2433251[/snapback]​*



oh u want speaker porn huh 


Realmofexcursion.com 


do not bust to many nutts :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

in your eyes what would the 12 inch sheva compair to?/ temptest? and the high and mighty brahma?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 23 2004, 02:56 AM
> *in your eyes what would the 12 inch sheva compair to?/ temptest? and the high and mighty brahma?
> [snapback]2439508[/snapback]​*


I'n MY opinion, YES, I said OPINION,
don't start the hate post's...

I have never seen an Adire Audio product that wasn't good...

It's all about budget and what kind of power you have available to you...
And most important what type of low end you are looking for 
and how loud you want to be...

Buy within your means... Get what you can afford, 
but never sacrifice quility for chrome...  

Everything mentioned, you still need an ACCURATE enclousure
to achieve the most from ANY Adire product...


----------



## ibanender (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 23 2004, 02:56 AM
> *in your eyes what would the 12 inch sheva compair to?/ temptest? and the high and mighty brahma?
> [snapback]2439508[/snapback]​*


The Tempest is the 15" version of the Shiva. The Brahma does better in output than both, but it also likes more power and costs almost 3X as much.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

well i really want to get that hard hitting bass and be reel loud too. and if i can rattle some change off my roof thats always a plus. shit, ok i need ur opinion, how much would you sell 2-12 inch infinity reference subs for 300-1200watt speakers with a sealed eclosure for? the subs still knock pretty hard and have no cosmetic defects. but i jus need something a lil more powerful and the only way i can afford the brahmas is if i sell all my other stuff


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

is anyone familliar with AUTOTEk Brand of audio? is it a pretty reliable?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Nov 24 2004, 04:33 PM
> *is anyone familliar with AUTOTEk Brand of audio? is it a pretty reliable?
> [snapback]2445308[/snapback]​*


they make some pretty meaty amps...that 3000.1 is a nice piece.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ok kool i was just lookin at one of thoes




> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 24 2004, 03:21 PM
> *they make some pretty meaty amps...that 3000.1 is a nice piece.
> [snapback]2445439[/snapback]​*


----------

